
Show HN: QPage.one – End to End AI-Powered Recruitment Automation Software - Farbodkhz
https://www.qpage.one/
======
Farbodkhz
Hello, We are QPage.

We are an AI-powered ATS and HRM SaaS that is designed to streamline the
recruitment process and human resources management by offering a variety of
automation services and assessments.

We have been working on our product for a year now. We are in the open beta
phase now and it would be really beneficial for us to get critique and
feedback.

We are providing a huge variety of services even in our starter free plan
such, which right now is the only available plan, as Unlimited User, Unlimited
Job vacancy Openings, Candidate Pool, People Page, Org. Chart, Auto Job
Description, Auto Shortlisting, Inside email service, Free Job Boards, On-
Boarding Module and many more.

Please free to use our system and test the capabilities of our SaaS. We are
also planning to provide a lifelong plan for our early adapters when we launch
our final version.

